# Can't UNBRICK Motorola Bionic



## jaura (Feb 5, 2012)

Alright I have a bricked droid bionic stuck at dual core screen, have tried all methods available methods but no luck so far.

First of all people with battery low cant program their is easy fix for that google "Motorola Factory Cable" its easy to make & you can program your bionic without battery. You will need a micro USB cable, my bionic is under warranty so i call verizon & told them that my charger is not working & they sent me replacement next day shipping, so had brand new motorola usb cable. Making factory cable is easy open the micro end (molded rubber) & put a jumper between pin 1 & pin 4 THAT'S it. I hope that helps.

Methods used:
1. Tried flashing with MotorolaDROID_Bionic_minimal_fxz.tar with RSDlite, it fails on step 4.
2. Tried R3l3AS3DRoot option 1 & 4 everything goes fine but, get ap fastboot flash mode s flash failure bionic.
3. Tried BionicPathSaver it wont push 5.5.893 & 5.9.901 error device not found. Everything else goes fine reboot & stuck at dual core screen again.
4. Tried Timmy10shoes used flash me.zip, did everything according to instruction, phone reboots stuck at dual core screen & after 15 min RSDlite start saying manually reboot your phone, wait & waited for an hour nothing happens stuck on dual core screen.
5.Tried flashing with VRZ_XT875_5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml with RSDlite nothing happens stuck on dual core screen again.

I need help please I have no idea which system version is my bionic on. I always keep it updated & my phone is dead since december 2011. Is there any method which i dont know to unbrick.......


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you tried a full FXZ back to stock? It says minimal with the one that you tried.... when in AP fastboot does it say factory programming cable if so that means that your cable is working correctly and should be able to FXZ.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

OKay it sounds to me like you need to put down the RSDLite. I would find a 593 system dump and run through the manual commands from there. I have a fix that may work however my links are broken thanks to Mega-Upload going down. However if you can find the system dump and run a command prompt in that folder you should be able to restore your system. Just dl the file and open with a program like 7zip. Once the folder is open look for an XML file and open that to see what the proper commands for each file are and manually push them. you will also need the adb/moto-fastboot files in the same folder. If you know of a hosting site capable I will repost my fix with working links.


----------



## jaura (Feb 5, 2012)

darkstarsinner said:


> OKay it sounds to me like you need to put down the RSDLite. I would find a 593 system dump and run through the manual commands from there. I have a fix that may work however my links are broken thanks to Mega-Upload going down. However if you can find the system dump and run a command prompt in that folder you should be able to restore your system. Just dl the file and open with a program like 7zip. Once the folder is open look for an XML file and open that to see what the proper commands for each file are and manually push them. you will also need the adb/moto-fastboot files in the same folder. If you know of a hosting site capable I will repost my fix with working links.


 I tired manually flashing bionic with moto minimal.fxz. I am getting INFOPreflash validation failure for boot.img & recovery.img everytime. Can somebody help on it.


----------



## PsychoFox (Feb 10, 2012)

jaura said:


> I tired manually flashing bionic with moto minimal.fxz. I am getting INFOPreflash validation failure for boot.img & recovery.img everytime. Can somebody help on it.


I ran into a bricking issue when I tried to go from .901 back to the OTA path. I followed this:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1408522

And it worked perfectly. At the end, however, I ran into a snag with the first OTA (.893). Gave me a CDT Failure. After some searching, all of the "fix it" links were to MegaUpload (we know what happened there) so I couldn't fix it. Later, I found a lone CDT file in a forum, and flashed it. It worked!

If you want a copy of the CDT file, let me know and I'll upload it since I forgot where I got it from.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I was in the same boat 2 nights ago. My battery ran low, and I cut off a usb charger and put red on + and black on - and charged my battery enough to get things done that way. Here is what worked for me. It's a little time consuming, but it worked.

1. Using bionicpathsaver use the "runmebbb" like normal. It will say that pushing the files failed. CONTINUE ANYWAYS! The whole point is to get you back to stock 886.
2. You will either get a boot loop, or hang at the Moto splash screen like you are now. DON'T PANIC
3. Do a battery pull, then Go to the fastboot menu and pick recovery, do a data wipe/ factory reset, also do a cache partition wipe.
4. Do a reset from recovery. If it hangs, you may need to do a battery pull, but you should boot back into stock 886.
5. Don't use pathsaver, use safe bionic pathsaver. It will take longer to work, but it SHOULD work. (Did for me.) http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1450836
6. Follow the instructions and use this 901 to 902 zip I found in the forums here to get to 902. http://db.tt/GFqAz7lA

Hope this works for ya.









** Edit: Quick note. When using safepathsaver, after the rsdlite step,wait for the phone to boot back up completely, skip all the steps in setup on your phone (gmail acct. , etc.), then enable usb debugging to be safe before pressing enter in the command prompt screen on your pc**


----------



## jaura (Feb 5, 2012)

PsychoFox said:


> I ran into a bricking issue when I tried to go from .901 back to the OTA path. I followed this:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1408522
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help but it doesn't work my bionic dosen't boot in recovery at all every time i get dual core screen.


----------



## PsychoFox (Feb 10, 2012)

jaura said:


> Thanks for the help but it doesn't work my bionic dosen't boot in recovery at all every time i get dual core screen.


Pull battery, hold the power and volume up and down to get to the bootloader. This should happen before the dual core screen.


----------

